# Strong AF pains at 10dp2dt is it all over?



## mrsc75 (Apr 17, 2012)

Feeling rubbish this morning.
I woke up with strong pains, almost a (sorry if TMI) contraction like an orgasm and afterwards I've had really strong AF type pains that have taken about twenty minutes to gradually calm down.
I'm sure something similar happened on my last two fresh cycles one was BFP one BFN so I'm none the wiser.
I hate this part, it's always into the second week the real stress begins, four days til my beta test. I think I'm going to do a Test later on in the week as it's killing me waiting 
Has anyone had anything like this? Or sexy dreams? I have had a couple of those over the past few cycles, is that probs the meds....
Anyone else's experiences of these 
Also have sore heavy boobs and I'm so tired.


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Mrsc75 it's not over until AF shows up.  I had my first FET in March 2014, had severe cramps and spotting about 7dp5dt and I was sure that AF would show up.  I decided to test at 9dp5dt and got a BFP and am now 26 weeks pregnant.  The cramping and spotting (at times I even had fresh blood) lasted for two weeks.  The same thing happened to me during my fresh cycle but that was a BFN.

So there are no standard procedures about the cycles and you never know what the outcome will be.  Try to be positive until test date.  I really wish you the best of luck.


----------



## mrsc75 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks evan80 
I'm trying to remain relaxed its so weird how sensations are so close for BFP and BFNs same for me but this was so strong compared to previous times thanks for your reply x


----------

